# warhammer empire battalion



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hey all i just got the empire battalion, ive built my knights as reikguard, but not sure whats the best wat to equipt the foot soliders- sword and sheild, helbard, spear. or the other unit crossbow/handgunners.

ive not got the armybook yet and really wanna get these guys painted up, so any advice would be great on these units.


----------



## ExchangedHades (Dec 6, 2011)

My main advice is get the Army Book, as this gives you all the details you require to tool your army up. Most Empire armies I've faced have been Halberd and Sword troops, rather than the spears.

The Handgunners give your troops an armour piercing hit, but can only fire or move, not both. But still, get the army book first, think of your options and play style before making a descision. In my opinion, I would rather wait, and make sure it becomes a force of my style that I'll enjoy using, rather than "What's best?" army.

In the past with my Chaos army, I've used ONLY Maraurders before, with the obvious Hero/Lord being Chaos Warrior. This is not the best army to go for, but it was fun to play with and caused some fun outbursts of hysteria.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

For the moment Halberds are definitely the best bet for your state troopers. Followed by sword and board.

As for the others... really up to you and your style. I chose handgunners as I like them and the advantage that giving the unit champ twin pistols or a hochland can give. But cross bows are fine too.

Spears seem to be the choice that misses out the most.

Lexi.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

cheer4s guys, ive decided to go for sword and broad, for extra staying power, and handgunners with a hockland rifle.


----------



## adam11 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi Guys

This is my first post on this board, although I have been a lurker for a few weeks, before finally deciding to start up my own Empire army after a number of years with the Druchii.

I decided to buy the new battalion box to start off my army but I've just received it and checked through the contents to check it is all there.

Am I correct in thinking that with the Knights you should get a sprue with parts to make Knights of the White Wolf? I only have 2 wolf cloaks, which are part of the sprue with the champion parts, but I don't have any cavalry hammers or heads with beards.

I also only have 8 shields in total, 4 for Reiksguard and 4 for Knight's Panther, so I can't have the same type of shield for all 8 knights unless I mix them, which can't be right.


Has anyone else bought this box and found the same thing? I bought the box off a website that sold it cheaper than Games Workshop (£48) but it was fully sealed when it arrived, so I'm not sure what they would say if I took it into a Games Workshop store.

Thanks for your help. Great site by the way.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

The knights you have are the bat standard..... u need the knightly orders boxed set to get the white wolf sprue. sorry man!


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

adam11 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> This is my first post on this board, although I have been a lurker for a few weeks, before finally deciding to start up my own Empire army after a number of years with the Druchii.
> 
> ...


HI mate i got 2 sprues of white wolf sprues in the battalion box, well im sure it is, on it it has hammers for weapons, 2 wolf cloaks on each sprue and heads with beads but no helmets
here a pic of the bits, ive also added a pic of the sheilds i recived so u can see


----------

